# Bobcat/Skid Steer, where to buy



## Tower (Nov 3, 2011)

Looking to buy a used skid steer, preferably under $10k but that seems to be more difficult than I had hoped. Looking for a 763, S185, or similar. I'm located in Edmonton, AB but willing to go 700-1000 miles for the right machine. 

Where are you guys finding units? I've looked Ebay, Machinerytrader, Ironsearch, all my other forum searches lead me to believe that everything is way too expensive but i'm not finding deals anywhere. 

Right now i'm looking at a 94 753 for $11k locally, seems steep but there isn't much around.


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

You can also try rental yards.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Craigslist


----------



## Drgrafix (Jan 31, 2013)

You are going to be hard pressed to find a good machine in that price range. Anything you find is likely to be old, as in pre-1998 or high hours, over 5500. Now of course I don't know if your looking for just a basic machine without a cab and heat and a/c and all that stuff but if you want those options, your not going to have any luck. I searched for almost a year before finally just spending the money and getting something newer with lower hours hoping the previous owner actually took care of it. Any older machine will work but there is a point where the cost of downtime and repairs and speed are offset by the profits and uptime of a newer machine. The key is figuring out what balance will work for you as an individual or business. Goodluck!


----------



## Tower (Nov 3, 2011)

Building on my own acreage. Just looking for something dead reliable that will help me finish backfill/grading and landscaping. Lots of dirt to move. Bells and whistles mean nothing, going to check out a 753L I found locally tomorrow. I've found a few on CL in MT as well that will fit the bill


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Tower said:


> Building on my own acreage. Just looking for something dead reliable that will help me finish backfill/grading and landscaping. Lots of dirt to move. Bells and whistles mean nothing, going to check out a 753L I found locally tomorrow. I've found a few on CL in MT as well that will fit the bill


 Why not just rent one .


----------



## Tower (Nov 3, 2011)

Have a very challenging site and a lot of dirt to move, I figured rental costs to be $5-6k for the project as it's for my own home I won't be taking full days off to run equipment so it's stuff i'll be picking away at on evenings and weekends. 

I'm sure I will end up using it for some work as well, but not often. If I don't end up using it when it's done I'll just sell it for what I paid for it.


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

If you have a bunch of dirt to move with a skid steer that size it will take you a while. They don't have a bunch of power either. You might want to try a little older but bigger model. We had a 843 forever that we couldn't kill. Used it everyday to lay stone, grade, load trucks, etc. very reliable. The older model are much more affordable and you can find some that look like hell, but are in pretty good running order.

Do you need to pick material up and carry it? How about an older small dozer? In the same price range, but will push way more material.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

I've been looking around on here for a while, but haven't bought anything yet:

Iron Planet:

http://www.ironplanet.com/jsp/acct/srchreg.jsp?k=skid%20steers&splitter=overlaynoX&nx=y&catchid=1389223708&command=NewSearch&any=skid%20steers&seadgrp=sitelinks&kw=skid%20steers&adid=28268670306&src=adwords-Search&MT=p&site=&sepos=1t3&secamp=Branded&seadgrp=sitelinks&gclid=CODDj83d77sCFawRMwodZl4AMw


I bought my Mustang with a really backhoe, & forks locally through Craigslist for $9300 early last spring. This should be a good time to find a good buy.
Joe


----------



## zziptie (Nov 16, 2008)

Id recommend an 873 or 863 the 700's are just too small to move alot of dirt. Id sell you mine, but you can probably find one closer. If you spent an hour moving dirt w a 700 model then spent an hour in a 75hp 6foot wide 800 model, with longer wheelbase..... i wouldnt have to tell you to get a 873 or 250s size.


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

zziptie said:


> Id recommend an 873 or 863 the 700's are just too small to move alot of dirt. Id sell you mine, but you can probably find one closer. If you spent an hour moving dirt w a 700 model then spent an hour in a 75hp 6foot wide 800 model, with longer wheelbase..... i wouldnt have to tell you to get a 873 or 250s size.


Agreed, we run a s300 and a t300. The t will move a good bit of dirt. Don't think they are in the price range though. Probably will need to find something older in the 800's. We are talking bobcat brand. I don't have any experience with others but I'm sure you can figure out some thing around the same size by weight or hp.


----------



## Pilen13 (Dec 12, 2011)

Tower said:


> Looking to buy a used skid steer, preferably under $10k but that seems to be more difficult than I had hoped. Looking for a 763, S185, or similar. I'm located in Edmonton, AB but willing to go 700-1000 miles for the right machine. Where are you guys finding units? I've looked Ebay, Machinerytrader, Ironsearch, all my other forum searches lead me to believe that everything is way too expensive but i'm not finding deals anywhere. Right now i'm looking at a 94 753 for $11k locally, seems steep but there isn't much around.


You could try Autotrader until heavy equipment and kijji as well. 11,000 will probably get you a 2004-2006 wil 2500hrs. Good luck.


----------

